# Greyhound PA Crash



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 9, 2013)

A _*Greyhound *_bus en route from NYC PATH Bus Station to Cleveland ran into the back of a semi in Pennsylvania and telescoped early Wednesday morning, killing at least 1 pax and injuring everyone else on the bus. _*WNBC*_ video shows a rugged crash scene but surprisingly the bus looks pretty good for the type of crash this was-I have no idea what model bus this is.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 9, 2013)

This bus was #6345, a 1999 MCI 102DL3 which was rebuilt and equipped with a wheelchair lift. It was operating Schedule 4425 New York-Chicago and had departed New York at 10:15 PM. The next stop would have been Milesburg, a rest stop, scheudled at 2:15 AM. This bus runs nonstop New York-Milesburg.

The speed limit on this section of road is 65 mph, the Greyhound 102DL3 is usually governed at 75 mph. When these accidents happen, it's either if the truck stopped suddenly, the bus rear-ended it or the bus went to fast and hit the back of the truck, or a combination of both. I almost had this happen to me when I was riding a G4500 earlier this year, the truck in front suddenly stopped.

The 102DL3 is indeed an extremly durable bus, these things can take lots of damage with no fatalities. Unfortunately, this time someone died, whereas in the previous accident involving #6333, no one died. Usually D-unit accidents have no deaths. #6345 had run about 1,800,000 miles at the time of the accident.

Again, I'm hoping this one can get repaired. When #6333 rolled-over, it was damaged beyond repair and was scrapped, this one only has some head-end damage, I think it should OK if they can slap on a new front end.


----------



## railiner (Oct 9, 2013)

Very disturbed to hear of this accident, when I came to work this morning. My thoughts go with the driver and the passengers.

Due to the government shutdown, the NTSB won't be investigating this unfortunate accident, as is the case of the other recent bus accident in Tennessee, but the Pennsylvania officials will thoroughly do their own...


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 9, 2013)

railiner said:


> Very disturbed to hear of this accident, when I came to work this morning. My thoughts go with the driver and the passengers.
> 
> Due to the government shutdown, the NTSB won't be investigating this unfortunate accident, as is the case of the other recent bus accident in Tennessee, but the Pennsylvania officials will thoroughly do their own...


I didn't hear about the accidnet in Tennessee. The recent double-accidents are concerning, though I hope a third accident will not happen again this year. Pennsylvania officials should be more than capable of finding the reasons.

I hope there will be no more fatalities from this accident.

Edit: LOL, should have put "not happen" instead of "happen".


----------



## railiner (Oct 9, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Very disturbed to hear of this accident, when I came to work this morning. My thoughts go with the driver and the passengers.
> ...


Here's a link...http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/03/20802726-no-ntsb-investigators-for-deadly-bus-crash-because-of-government-shutdown-official


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 10, 2013)

railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


That accident is really terrible, 8 people dead. Don't know why the tire blew but NTSB isn;t investigating this one either. Might have hit something or maintainence could have been poor. I'm not sure what bus that is, from the animation it looks like a Dina or a Setra. Only two axles, so it's not a MCI or Prevost.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 10, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Is a blown tire sufficient cause for such an accident? I was on Jefferson Lines bus - OK 2-3 decades ago- that lost a front tire. The driver steered the bus onto the shoulder. Slightly scary - yes. Totally lost control -- NO.

I had the rough idea that a blown tire might cause an accident, but that buses are designed to minimize the risk if a tire fails.

Worried but not scared.


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2013)

The accident in Tennessee did not involve Greyhound...it may not have even been a common carrier, but rather a church-owned and operated vehicle....

Either way, it was a horrible accident...


----------

